# Lets see the Man Caves (new updated version)



## goodworkstractors

That's a beautiful space! Mine is a drop in the bucket compared to yours, but here ya go! This is my home office where I spend quite a bit of time. Pretty much out of room so I need to knock out some walls I guess! I'm saving the space above the window for the 40" pike I'm gonna get this winter


----------



## goodworkstractors




----------



## Waif

sniper said:


> Yeah like anyone supposed to follow up that man cave Patrick. I’d might as well throw all my crap to the curb.



Oh yeah? Well , you almost make me feel better , though I know better.
I ain't even got a man cave. Or a curb even!
Not even going to consider my meager crap tonight. Depressed enough now....:lol:


----------



## BWHUNTR

sniper said:


> Yeah like anyone supposed to follow up that man cave Patrick. I’d might as well throw all my crap to the curb.


Ha ha ha.....get posting Dave to the thread, you've got lots to add.


----------



## BWHUNTR

goodworkstractors said:


> That's a beautiful space! Mine is a drop in the bucket compared to yours, but here ya go! This is my home office where I spend quite a bit of time. Pretty much out of room so I need to knock out some walls I guess! I'm saving the space above the window for the 40" pike I'm gonna get this winter
> 
> View attachment 468397
> View attachment 468399
> View attachment 468401
> View attachment 468403
> View attachment 468405


Nice space goodworkstractors. Being it's your home office I'm sure you sit in your desk chair and drift back to all the memories on the wall. That's awesome. Good luck on that 40 inch Pike. I always said 40 incher would see the wall, the one I caught through the ice last year was just over 39 inches, close enough.


----------



## Doghouse 5

Esquire said:


> IMPRESSIVE!


I second that one !!!


----------



## Doghouse 5

BWHUNTR said:


> View attachment 468329
> 
> View attachment 468331
> 
> View attachment 468333
> 
> View attachment 468335
> 
> View attachment 468337


Outstanding!!


----------



## 1morebite

sniper said:


> Yeah like anyone supposed to follow up that man cave Patrick. I’d might as well throw all my crap to the curb.


I am right there with you Sniper!
Got a bad case of man cave envy!


----------



## snortwheeze

Craves said:


> Ok if I just move into your man cave?


Me too ! 



old graybeard said:


> Way more than just impressive.


. Not only ALL THE trophies just the space itself!! Well put together Bwhuntr! And congrats on all the trophies!

Anybody know of a tig welding job that pays big $$$ certified for everything pipe overhead 45* angle :lol::lol:
need to make about 100,000$ a year and sell my house !



goodworkstractors said:


> That's a beautiful space! Mine is a drop in the bucket compared to yours, but here ya go! This is my home office where I spend quite a bit of time. Pretty much out of room so I need to knock out some walls I guess! I'm saving the space above the window for the 40" pike I'm gonna get this winter
> 
> View attachment 468397
> View attachment 468399
> View attachment 468401
> View attachment 468403
> View attachment 468405


Good luck with the Pike , it'll look good right where you plan to put it ! How wide is widest mule deer ? Things are WIDE ,great looking room.


----------



## Dish7

sniper said:


> Yeah like anyone supposed to follow up that man cave Patrick. I’d might as well throw all my crap to the curb.


Just what I was thinking, lol. He should have let everyone else go first. The shet is impressive.


----------



## ReeseHunter

Very nice Pat. I have roughly 1500 Sq Ft of finished basement as well. Mine however is full of my 10 year old twins stuff. Kurt might disagree with me but I love everything expect your Team Hoyt sign


----------



## B Smithiers

Yeah I am pretty shy to post pics of my cave lol. BWHUNTR, I am sure it would be awesome to sit at that bar and listen to just a few of those memories. Very impressive!


----------



## BWHUNTR

Dish7 said:


> Just what I was thinking, lol. He should have let everyone else go first. The shet is impressive.


Come on Dish7 post em up


----------



## caj33

BWHUNTR said:


> Not to take away from the other "Man Cave" thread just wanting to get a new thread going where the photos are not "photo bucketed" or "X'd" out. I think we can all agree we enjoy looking at other hunters success and how they display their memories of the hunt. I'd love to see all the 700" guys contributing to their success as well, but not limited to those guys, lets see everybody's "Man Cave" big or small it doesn't matter.
> I'll start the thread with pics of my room. I built my home, my second new build. My first house was a beautiful 2 story with a walk out but after finishing the basement it just wasn't big enough. The current house we live in is a ranch style home, I built this one with one thing in mind, lots of basement space! I was able to finish off close to 1500 square feet.
> View attachment 468305
> 
> View attachment 468307
> 
> View attachment 468309
> 
> View attachment 468311
> 
> View attachment 468313


Pretty sure everyone is envy of you!! I know I am. Awesome cave and animals you have killed!! Congrats, I would never leave the basement. Walking through your basement I would be happier than a kid in a candy store.


----------



## BWHUNTR

ReeseHunter said:


> Very nice Pat. I have roughly 1500 Sq Ft of finished basement as well. Mine however is full of my 10 year old twins stuff. Kurt might disagree with me but I love everything expect your Team Hoyt sign


Thanks Josh. I get the kids stuff taking up most of ones space, it wasn't too long ago I had a play room slash hunting room. I couldn't wait until the basketball arcade game left, it took up a lot of space  Maybe Kurt would be interested in the 4 bar stools and Hoyt sign now that I switched to Mathews


----------



## BWHUNTR

B Smithiers said:


> Yeah I am pretty shy to post pics of my cave lol. BWHUNTR, I am sure it would be awesome to sit at that bar and listen to just a few of those memories. Very impressive!


Thanks B Smithiers and please, add to the thread


----------



## BWHUNTR

caj33 said:


> Pretty sure everyone is envy of you!! I know I am. Awesome cave and animals you have killed!! Congrats, I would never leave the basement. Walking through your basement I would be happier than a kid in a candy store.


Thanks caj33


----------



## protectionisamust

Pat, I just found the place to celebrate our 3 peat ............your basement :idea:

Very nice!


----------



## ReeseHunter

BWHUNTR said:


> Thanks Josh. I get the kids stuff taking up most of ones space, it wasn't too long ago I had a play room slash hunting room. I couldn't wait until the basketball arcade game left, it took up a lot of space  Maybe Kurt would be interested in the 4 bar stools and Hoyt sign now that I switched to Mathews


Tell Kurt if he kills a turkey this year he can have that crap . I’m pretty sure I’m buying a new Matthews this winter. Time to retire the old drenaline (aka pass it on to Carson) lol


----------



## protectionisamust

ReeseHunter said:


> Tell Kurt if he kills a turkey this year he can have that crap . I’m pretty sure I’m buying a new Matthews this winter. Time to retire the old Adrenaline (aka pass it on to Carson) lol


Once you go Mathews....you dont go back :coolgleam


----------



## deerehunter




----------



## Trout King

Well, now I have a hole to patch in the dry wall. Decided to take some shots in the basement with the recurve tonight, not sure how I missed the target, but thankfully my wife wasn't home. Maybe this is why she is always telling me not to shoot in the house? Lmao. She won't notice before I get it patched anyway.


----------



## deerehunter




----------



## Fool'em

Trout King said:


> Thanks. I also have about 15 year and a half old bucks in the bone box from my younger years in the garage I am trying to decide how to put up. Thinking about a big board shaped like the state and screwing them on, then putting it all on a wall.
> Just thought that would be unique.


My dad took a black hanging style light fixture and attached 25-30 antlers on it. It hangs over the table at his lake cottage. It looks as good as the high dollar ones. Mixed in some bigger sheds and racks and it really is a great way to show off a bunch of antler. I don’t have a picture of it but next time I’m there I’ll get one. 
That’s how I am going to display my box of antlers.


----------



## bowhunter1313

BWHUNTR said:


> Nice space bowhunter1313. The two animals I've yet to harvest, elk and moose. Your moose Canadian? Been on three archery elk hunts with no success and will be trying for a Shiras Wyoming moose with archery very soon. Think I may apply for that license here next month


Yes..both moose from alberta rifle kills...tried ro get 2nd one with bow...calllwd in 2 bulls but thw big onw jung up about 100 oit and then spooked..eifle was open as well so i dropped bow..grabbed rifle and ahot him....elk was montana archery kill.


----------



## Airoh

To good for words guys. 
Well done. 
Great ideas for my next life. 
Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed them all.


----------



## vsmorgantown

The caves have been awesome to look at you guys are very creative and have some awesome places. Here’s mine. 
Five years ago this was a concrete floor metal support beams and bare poured concrete walls, walk out basement.


----------



## vsmorgantown




----------



## vsmorgantown




----------



## vsmorgantown

The Lake Trout I caught in Wyoming last May it’s 34.5lbs and 45”


----------



## vsmorgantown




----------



## Fool'em

vsmorgantown can you adopt me. 

Looks awesome !


----------



## Wild Thing

vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 469511
> 
> The Lake Trout I caught in Wyoming last May it’s 34.5lbs and 45”
> View attachment 469509
> View attachment 469507


Awesome Man Cave VSMorgantown!! Beautiful Laker from Wyoming....and the stuffed dog standing by the door looks almost real!


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin

deerehunter said:


> View attachment 469443
> View attachment 469445
> View attachment 469447
> View attachment 469449


Really like your vintage ammo box and sabot slug sign! Good buys for sure.


----------



## Walleyze247

Vsmorgantown, is that character hickory wood floor? I put that upstairs in my home but did not stain it. It looks great.


----------



## Doghouse 5

Fool'em said:


> Some of you guys have a different idea of man cave than me. I’m not sure how much work y’all can do in some of those trophy rooms. This is where I spend most of my time. I only eat and sleep in the house so I let my wife have that.
> 
> View attachment 469189
> 
> 
> Couple public land deer hang out in here with me.
> 
> View attachment 469187
> 
> View attachment 469185
> 
> 
> Bathroom is connected and the fridge and freezers are next door on the cold side of the shop.
> 
> Some really cool rooms you guys have. I’m a little jealous. I am going to show my wife and tell her I’ll spend more time in the house if it looked like that.


Just flat pretty neat !!


----------



## Doghouse 5

deerehunter said:


> View attachment 469443
> View attachment 469445
> View attachment 469447
> View attachment 469449


Nice.!!!!!


----------



## Doghouse 5

vsmorgantown said:


> The caves have been awesome to look at you guys are very creative and have some awesome places. Here’s mine.
> Five years ago this was a concrete floor metal support beams and bare poured concrete walls, walk out basement.
> View attachment 469481
> View attachment 469483
> View attachment 469485
> View attachment 469487


The picture of that backhoe (rubber wheel machine) is absolutely awesome!!! Not taking anything away from the man cave,as it is beautiful, and tastefully finished!!! Nice !!! It's outstanding!!!


----------



## bowhunter426

vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 469499


I used to be the best at that game and then I started shooting does. 

Shoot bucks, Avoid Does. Not QDMA approved.


----------



## SMITTY1233

Your man cave is second to none Pat! Was blown away when I walked through it.... The visual of all the stuff was impressive then you stop and think of the amount of hours a field it must have taken to obtain those and that is even more impressive. I could crack a beer sometime in that cave and be a very happy guy! Awesome stuff!


----------



## deerehunter

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Really like your vintage ammo box and sabot slug sign! Good buys for sure.


Thanks!
A friend's dad passed away who was a gun dealer. He took me in the basement to see if there were any purchases to be made. The Winchester sign was sitting on the floor at the bottom of the stairs. He said it lights up and still works. I asked how much and he said give me $5!


----------



## vsmorgantown

Walleyze247 said:


> Vsmorgantown, is that character hickory wood floor? I put that upstairs in my home but did not stain it. It looks great.


Thank you and Yes it is character hickory, I really like how the floor turned out.


----------



## vsmorgantown

Doghouse 5 said:


> The picture of that backhoe (rubber wheel machine) is absolutely awesome!!! Not taking anything away from the man cave,as it is beautiful, and tastefully finished!!! Nice !!! It's outstanding!!!


The backhoe picture is with my good friend who, unfortunately, died in a motor cycle accident and his brother gave me that picture in remembrance of him. I love that picture as well, it takes some talent to pull that off. I love how Terry is standing on top of it, glad you like it as well Doghouse.


----------



## LabtechLewis

Trout King said:


> I would post a pic of mine, but my man cave has *turned into just another playroom*. I will post some pictures of it this weekend if I can get it cleaned up, lol.


I'm right there with ya! Can't wait to expand this over time. Not a "man cave" per se, but this loft is visible from our living room on the main floor. When the kids bring friends over, I always ask if they showed them the deer. Some are impressed. Some, not so much! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 83mulligan

vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 469511
> 
> The Lake Trout I caught in Wyoming last May it’s 34.5lbs and 45”
> View attachment 469509
> View attachment 469507


That's a very impressive cave VS! I like the pillars with the stone bases. Did you do the work yourself or contract it? Also, are all the euro mounts on the bar, tables and floor by the woodburner anchored down? I'm not sure they would survive not anchored in my house with teenage boys.


----------



## Wild Thing

I am impressed also Jason. Looks great!


----------



## TK81

vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 469497
> View attachment 469499
> View attachment 469501


I take back anything I may have said bad about you or your politics.

When's the next poker game?


----------



## Doghouse 5

LabtechLewis said:


> I'm right there with ya! Can't wait to expand this over time. Not a "man cave" per se, but this loft is visible from our living room on the main floor. When the kids bring friends over, I always ask if they showed them the deer. Some are impressed. Some, not so much! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> View attachment 471371
> 
> View attachment 471369


Nice !!!
Good looking shoulder mounts.. The taxidermist did a good job ..
I actually like the European's with that "particular" wall bracket .. That bracket is one of the more tasteful ones I've seen... 
Where did you purchase those bracelets??


----------



## vsmorgantown

TK81 said:


> I take back anything I may have said bad about you or your politics.
> 
> When's the next poker game?


Good thing we align pretty well in the arena of politics and if you were near me I’d say tonight we’d be playing poker.


----------



## vsmorgantown

83mulligan said:


> That's a very impressive cave VS! I like the pillars with the stone bases. Did you do the work yourself or contract it? Also, are all the euro mounts on the bar, tables and floor by the woodburner anchored down? I'm not sure they would survive not anchored in my house with teenage boys.


Thanks Mulligan me and a friend did all the stone work I made the bar and stained all the trim and doors and had a buddy, who’s a carpenter, hang all the trim and doors. I also had a contractor do the flooring and drywall because who the heck wants to hang and finish drywall?!?! Lol. The euros are not anchored. I have a very old, weathered, locust fence post in my barn that’s about 7’ tall that I’m in the process of making a base for and going to mount all my euros on that. I have one more euro in the barn and one more in the barn to do, from this years buck, and I have some old rusted barb wire from my farm that I’m going to use to anchor the euros to the fence post.


----------



## Craves

No man cave...but it always looks nice, especially this time of year!


----------



## vsmorgantown

Craves said:


> No man cave...but it always looks nice, especially this time of year!
> View attachment 471437


That right there is a post card setting! Really nice and beautiful buck and mount.


----------



## old graybeard

Craves said:


> No man cave...but it always looks nice, especially this time of year!
> View attachment 471437


Love it!


----------



## old graybeard

vsmorgantown said:


> Thanks Mulligan me and a friend did all the stone work I made the bar and stained all the trim and doors and had a buddy, who’s a carpenter, hang all the trim and doors. I also had a contractor do the flooring and drywall because who the heck wants to hang and finish drywall?!?! Lol. The euros are not anchored. I have a very old, weathered, locust fence post in my barn that’s about 7’ tall that I’m in the process of making a base for and going to mount all my euros on that. I have one more euro in the barn and one more in the barn to do, from this years buck, and I have some old rusted barb wire from my farm that I’m going to use to anchor the euros to the fence post.


Really like your plan for the euro mounts. I've been planning the same but need a fence post.


----------



## Doghouse 5

Craves said:


> No man cave...but it always looks nice, especially this time of year!
> View attachment 471437


I like all of it !!! As my wife would say, "Very pretty "!!!
Classy!!!!!


----------



## Doghouse 5




----------



## Doghouse 5

Although not a man cave ,but my wife calls it the Ralph Lauren room..
I have two more coming.. Still a few months out ..


----------



## Doghouse 5




----------



## LabtechLewis

Doghouse 5 said:


> Nice !!!
> Good looking shoulder mounts.. The taxidermist did a good job ..
> I actually like the European's with that "particular" wall bracket .. That bracket is one of the more tasteful ones I've seen...
> Where did you purchase those bracelets??


Skull Hookers from Cabela's. Thanks!


----------



## LabtechLewis

Doghouse 5 said:


> Although not a man cave ,but my wife calls it the Ralph Lauren room..
> I have two more coming.. Still a few months out ..
> View attachment 471453


Very nice! I think that's the first catfish I've seen on the wall. Unique! Must be a southern thing.


----------



## Doghouse 5

old graybeard said:


> To me this would be the ultimate man cave.
> View attachment 471583


That's not to shabby!!!


----------



## pgpn123

Wild Thing said:


> Love it all Crittrgittr - especially the fur!


X3...I like that big ole bear leg hold trap.


----------



## vsmorgantown

old graybeard said:


> To me this would be the ultimate man cave.
> View attachment 471583


I agree reminds me of my brothers hunting camp near Bellevue.


----------



## BWHUNTR

vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 469497
> View attachment 469499
> View attachment 469501


Absolutely beautiful space vsmorgantown. The pillars/columns with the culture stone really sets it off. Well done and when you have the poker party would love the invite.


----------



## BWHUNTR

crittrgittr said:


> View attachment 471465
> View attachment 471467
> View attachment 471469
> View attachment 471471
> View attachment 471473


Love everything about this space too crittrgittr. Pretty darn cool


----------



## BWHUNTR

Keep posting fella's really enjoy looking at everyone's space, finishing touches, creativity and all the trophies on the walls.


----------



## Huntahalic

Here are a few pics of mine but a minor flood has caused me to tear the basement up a bit. I have 2 levels of man cave and a wife that tolerates it but would like to have the great room back. I have plans to build a new trophy room in the spring. The addition I'm planning will double the size of my curent great room.


----------



## bowhunter426

Huntahalic said:


> Here are a few pics of mine but a minor flood has caused me to tear the basement up a bit. I have 2 levels of man cave and a wife that tolerates it but would like to have the great room back. I have plans to build a new trophy room in the spring. The addition I'm planning will double the size of my curent great room.
> View attachment 471913
> View attachment 471917
> View attachment 471919
> 
> View attachment 471921
> View attachment 471923


Amazing space and mounts

This ones a bit creepy


----------



## Huntahalic




----------



## bmoffit

Huntahalic said:


> View attachment 471927
> View attachment 471929
> View attachment 471933
> View attachment 471937
> View attachment 471939


Beautiful!!!
what’s the story on that last buck??

Reason I ask is I have one similar running around


----------



## Huntahalic




----------



## vsmorgantown

BWHUNTR said:


> Absolutely beautiful space vsmorgantown. The pillars/columns with the culture stone really sets it off. Well done and when you have the poker party would love the invite.


Your place is incredible! And seriously if you’re ever down in Indianapolis area let me know I can round up a card party pretty quick.


----------



## vsmorgantown

Huntahalic said:


> View attachment 471947
> View attachment 471949
> View attachment 471951
> View attachment 471953
> View attachment 471955


Really nice! I love all the African mounts.


----------



## twiliter

BWHUNTR,
Gorgeous looking cave..... Cottage:


----------



## twiliter

twiliter said:


> BWHUNTR,
> Gorgeous looking cave..... Cottage:


Basement...need to update the “70’s” paneling with knotty pine. 
Cheers to all happy holidays!


----------



## twiliter

twiliter said:


> Basement...need to update the “70’s” paneling with knotty pine.
> Cheers to all happy holidays!


Forgot the Brownie.
Cheers!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I lost my man cave in my big, walkout basement when I moved four years ago. Now all my trophies are all over the main floor of the house. Here's a little bling to spice up one of my older mounts:


----------



## Doghouse 5

twiliter said:


> Forgot the Brownie.
> Cheers!


Love the brown trout!!!
I have a personal quest to put a big brown on my wall !!!!


----------



## twiliter

Doghouse 5 said:


> Love the brown trout!!!
> I have a personal quest to put a big brown on my wall !!!!


Doghouse,
Tawas Bay 1986. I fought in on 10# test and horsed it all the way to the boat thinking it was a laker. I handed the rod to my wife so I could net it. Almost had a grabber when I swung it into the boat. Wife said “what’s wrong” I said this is a brown of a lifetime. She just shrugged...J-11 Rapala in its mouth...sorry off topic. Back to the man caves!


----------



## bucksrus

Some great looking man caves here! Can someone post the old link with the others? Tried to do a search and couldn't find it.


----------



## Tom (mich)

The Rusa and Roe must be of the same lineage. Great trophies, and how cool it must have been to hunt the world like that. This is a big Rusa I shot in NZ earlier this year.


----------



## Dom

Very good Rusa Tom, neat. I haven't made it down under yet, bet that was a fun trip for ya. Rusa are quite a bit bigger than Roe deer. Here's a Red I shot on Grafenwoehr Germany that field dressed 280 lbs. They are cousins of the NA Elk.


----------



## pgpn123

Here's my cave. It's home.


----------



## Hunter1979

My basement/man cave/kids overflow...


















































Sent from my Droid


----------



## brushbuster

I'm working on it


----------



## Doghouse 5

pgpn123 said:


> Here's my cave. It's home.
> 
> View attachment 472771
> View attachment 472773
> View attachment 472775
> View attachment 472777
> View attachment 472779


I like it !!! Seems cozy !! Lol
One of your pictures shows an article about a 22 pointer.. Is that deer above your TV , the buck in the article??? If so , fantastic for you and awesome buck !!!


----------



## Doghouse 5

brushbuster said:


> I'm working on it
> View attachment 472889
> View attachment 472891


Is a / going to be a sweet place !!!! Nice !!!!


----------



## Doghouse 5

Tom (mich) said:


> The Rusa and Roe must be of the same lineage. Great trophies, and how cool it must have been to hunt the world like that. This is a big Rusa I shot in NZ earlier this year.
> View attachment 472691


Neat critter!!!


----------



## Doghouse 5

Dom said:


> Very good Rusa Tom, neat. I haven't made it down under yet, bet that was a fun trip for ya. Rusa are quite a bit bigger than Roe deer. Here's a Red I shot on Grafenwoehr Germany that field dressed 280 lbs. They are cousins of the NA Elk.


Neat critter as well !!


----------



## Doghouse 5

Hunter1979 said:


> My basement/man cave/kids overflow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Very cool.!!!


----------



## pgpn123

Doghouse 5 said:


> I like it !!! Seems cozy !! Lol
> One of your pictures shows an article about a 22 pointer.. Is that deer above your TV , the buck in the article??? If so , fantastic for you and awesome buck !!!


Yep, one and the same.


----------



## Doghouse 5

pgpn123 said:


> Yep, one and the same.


Awesome!!!


----------



## Craves

bmoffit said:


> nice!’ Here is the one I was referring to..
> 
> View attachment 472471


This goofy buck was out back last year. I don't normally name bucks, but this one I called Triangle.
















I thought he was a doe one morning and almost shot him...then I saw the antler. The growth on the chest was gone.

Anyways, back to the Man Cave pictures!


----------



## old graybeard

brushbuster said:


> I'm working on it
> View attachment 472889
> View attachment 472891


Looks like it is going to be awesome.


----------



## SPITFIRE

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SPITFIRE

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SPITFIRE

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SPITFIRE

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite

Not technically a man cave. More of a man living room, (my wife is the best!) Nothing huge but most are bow kills.


----------



## srconnell22

I posted some pics of our basement bar in the old thread somewhere, but I have no idea what thread that was.


----------



## srconnell22

Here is “The Outhouse” as we call it, the bathroom within the bar.


----------



## Doghouse 5

SPITFIRE said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice .. Real nice !!!!!!
The thick wood bar top is prefect!!!


----------



## Doghouse 5

1morebite said:


> Not technically a man cave. More of a man living room, (my wife is the best!) Nothing huge but most are bow kills.
> View attachment 477617


I like it !!!!


----------



## pgpn123

1morebite said:


> Not technically a man cave. More of a man living room, (my wife is the best!) Nothing huge but most are bow kills.
> View attachment 477617


The corner sparring mount is outstanding.


----------



## retired dundo

Corner sparing mount I consider the best one I’ve seen so far


----------



## WMU05

These are awesome guys! I've still just got a small overflowing space in the basement. 
















And a couple in the upstairs office.








It's gonna take a major renovation, a new house, or a cabin for me to get some more space!


----------



## Craves

This table is in our den...I thought you guys might like to see it. I had this table made about 15 years ago. Great place to show some memories. 

The newspaper you see on the top is of my Dad in 1965. Dad decided he wanted to start hunting, my Grandfather (his Dad) didn't hunt, so this was a big leap for him. He shot this 9 point after a snowstorm near Higgins Lake. My brother took the horns & had a new mount made for him a few years ago.

I like to think moments like this is what got him fired up to teach his boys to hunt & fish.

I will always be grateful. 









A couple of my Euro mounts from the last 2 years


----------



## Wally Gator

Absolutely love the pisser in the water closet and the rest of the man cave ain’t half bad either.


----------



## Wild Thing

Craves said:


> This table is in our den...I thought you guys might like to see it. I had this table made about 15 years ago. Great place to show some memories.
> 
> The newspaper you see on the top is of my Dad in 1965. Dad decided he wanted to start hunting, my Grandfather (his Dad) didn't hunt, so this was a big leap for him. He shot this 9 point after a snowstorm near Higgins Lake. My brother took the horns & had a new mount made for him a few years ago.
> View attachment 478139


Have a similar Curio Table Craves - Lots of cool memorabilia...


----------



## Dish7

Wild Thing said:


> Have a similar Curio Table Craves - Lots of cool memorabilia...
> 
> View attachment 478383


Is it really memorabilia or are you guys just hoarders? LOL.

Just kidding, very cool stuff.


----------



## Craves

Dish7 said:


> Is it really memorabilia or are you guys just hoarders? LOL.
> 
> Just kidding, very cool stuff.


I like to collect hunting "stuff"...I mean I really like to collect hunting "stuff"...I'm thinking about having another table made...help!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Trout King said:


> Well, now I have a hole to patch in the dry wall. Decided to take some shots in the basement with the recurve tonight, not sure how I missed the target, but thankfully my wife wasn't home. Maybe this is why she is always telling me not to shoot in the house? Lmao. She won't notice before I get it patched anyway.


Tuning on paper is easier when the paper isn't glued to gypsum.


----------



## pgpn123

srconnell22 said:


> I posted some pics of our basement bar in the old thread somewhere, but I have no idea what thread that was.
> 
> View attachment 477685
> View attachment 477687
> View attachment 477689
> View attachment 477691
> View attachment 477693


Beautiful. The walled in safe is sweet.


----------



## retired dundo

All these caves a making me jealous.They sure are great.And the quality of the mount. Is great.I have a bunch about a 100 in,my front room kitchen and den fish turkeys and deer.But the sizes is nothing like these.I would be embarrassed to post mine


----------



## Doghouse 5

retired dundo said:


> All these caves a making me jealous.They sure are great.And the quality of the mount. Is great.I have a bunch about a 100 in,my front room kitchen and den fish turkeys and deer.But the sizes is nothing like these.I would be embarrassed to post mine


Beauty/ trophy is in the eye of the beholder!!
I have some decent mounts (2019 aren't too shabby/ at taxidermist ) ,but none of them are "trophies" so to say !!?? I have one buck that definitely does not score high.. He has the width ,but never seemed to grow any tine length...?? The 2014 (?) Season was winding down and I needed a deer for the freezer.. He presented the opportunity and I shot him. Because of the history with this deer I got him mounted!! I'm proud of him and definitely not "embarrassed",and a great eating deer !!
Retired Dundo , if you get the inkling go ahead and post some of your stuff ??
I have found this to be a fun,and interesting thread regardless of "trophy status ".. There has been some pretty unique things posted


----------



## BWHUNTR

retired dundo said:


> All these caves a making me jealous.They sure are great.And the quality of the mount. Is great.I have a bunch about a 100 in,my front room kitchen and den fish turkeys and deer.But the sizes is nothing like these.I would be embarrassed to post mine


No reason to be embarrassed on anything if you were to post. Its the experiences and memories we make along the way that matter, not size!


----------



## retired dundo

Huntahalic said:


> View attachment 471947
> View attachment 471949
> View attachment 471951
> View attachment 471953
> View attachment 471955


Love how you display the fish about the best display I’ve seen


----------



## retired dundo

Wasn’t going to post my little display just have 1000sqfoot house so I put them everywhere.Lot small ones spent whole life hunting two 20acre fields but me and my brother got kind of drunk celebrating everything Evan does.we figure if not than don’t shoot


----------



## retired dundo

retired dundo said:


> Wasn’t going to post my little display just have 1000sqfoot house so I put them everywhere.Lot small ones spent whole life hunting two 20acre fields but me and my brother got kind of drunk celebrating everything Evan does.we figure if not than don’t shoot


Forgot fish


----------



## caj33

retired dundo said:


> Forgot fish
> View attachment 478855


Same here, mine is nothing like the other guys in this thread. These are absolutely stunning man caves and am so jealous. Keep up the good work guys


----------



## old graybeard

GADWALL21 said:


> View attachment 480143
> View attachment 480141
> As I previously mentioned he always carves something for my kids birthdays. Yesterday he gave my daughter this clown fish in coral.
> View attachment 480139


Nemo! Awesome work.


----------



## phensway

Couple of my whitetails


----------



## buckguts1970

phensway said:


> Couple of my whitetails
> View attachment 480335


Have you shot any big ones? Shhsh!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown

retired dundo said:


> Wasn’t going to post my little display just have 1000sqfoot house so I put them everywhere.Lot small ones spent whole life hunting two 20acre fields but me and my brother got kind of drunk celebrating everything Evan does.we figure if not than don’t shoot


That is some great trophies and memories. Very nice and thank you for posting.


----------



## vsmorgantown

GADWALL21 said:


> View attachment 479361
> View attachment 479369
> View attachment 479363
> View attachment 479365
> View attachment 479367


Beautiful I too really like the carvings and the Polish Eagle. Great cave right there.


----------



## vsmorgantown

phensway said:


> Couple of my whitetails
> View attachment 480335


Very impressive. That second one from the left has some incredible brow tines. Very nice looking mounts your taxi does nice work.


----------



## old graybeard

phensway said:


> Couple of my whitetails
> View attachment 480335


Those are some impressive bucks and mounts. Congrats!


----------



## GADWALL21

vsmorgantown said:


> Beautiful I too really like the carvings and the Polish Eagle. Great cave right there.


Thank you. My wife’s father played in 2 polka bands, Dyna dukes & Skylights. That eagle was front & center on stage for 1 of them!!


----------



## vsmorgantown

GADWALL21 said:


> Thank you. My wife’s father played in 2 polka bands, Dyna dukes & Skylights. That eagle was front & center on stage for 1 of them!!


I need to get me a Polish Eagle for my cave.


----------



## RMH

phensway said:


> Couple of my whitetails
> View attachment 480335


 Nice mounts, but did you really have to include you sitting there surfing the wife and your joint Facebook account.


----------



## phensway

RMH said:


> Nice mounts, but did you really have to include you sitting there surfing the wife and your joint Facebook account.


Lol, nice try..... that's one of my laptops used stricktly for trail cam data and video editing purposes


----------



## Dish7

phensway said:


> Couple of my whitetails
> View attachment 480335


 Great bucks! Are they MI bucks?


----------



## QDMAMAN

Dish7 said:


> Great bucks! Are they MI bucks?


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## phensway

Dish7 said:


> Great bucks! Are they MI bucks?


One from that picture is, but they are all bow kills. My Michigan wall is separate.


----------



## Dish7

QDMAMAN said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


What's so funny? It could happen.


----------



## BushwhackDave

My Fiancée is an animal lover. After a night of drinking, she decided she needed to go take care of the animals. She dusted them off and combed their hair lol


----------



## Doghouse 5

buckguts1970 said:


> Have you shot any big ones? Shhsh!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Lol !!


----------



## BWHUNTR

BUMP. Keep 'em coming guys.


----------



## GADWALL21

Just picked up the 2 newest additions to my collection. Spectacled Eider on the left, Stellars Eider on the right. Puts me up to 59 now!! Dr. Phil, HELP.........


----------



## jzofchak

Here is my man cave. I am lacking some furniture but its well on its way.


----------



## Wild Thing

Looking forward to seeing the finished product Sniper.

Is the price of lumber coming down yet? The last I looked an 8' 2X4 was about $5.50.


----------



## bucknasty11208

My brothers newly finished wall in his basement complete with all the mounts.
Yeah, he paid for it but his wife put her foot down and said no to hanging any of our mounts on it. She won’t let any upstairs in the house either so they stay in the spare bed room in the basement where nobody can see and appreciate them


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper

Wild Thing said:


> Looking forward to seeing the finished product Sniper.
> 
> Is the price of lumber coming down yet? The last I looked an 8' 2X4 was about $5.50.


No! Lol. I did get an excellent deal by traveling up to Ludington Friday and visiting Amos at Northland Lumberjack. They hooked me up with some 1x8 shiplap pine for my walls at about $1.03 a foot. That price is double down here in the southern part of the state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bmoffit

Bowhunt said:


> Just finished this display up for some of my euro mounts.
> View attachment 494621
> 
> 
> Have a lot of work still with more to hang up but it’s a start.
> View attachment 494623
> 
> View attachment 494625
> 
> View attachment 494627
> 
> View attachment 494629


that EURO set up is flat out beautiful. Great job!!! Love the old wood


----------



## mustang72

bucknasty11208 said:


> View attachment 756019
> 
> 
> My brothers newly finished wall in his basement complete with all the mounts.
> Yeah, he paid for it but his wife put her foot down and said no to hanging any of our mounts on it. She won’t let any upstairs in the house either so they stay in the spare bed room in the basement where nobody can see and appreciate them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I was able to check out that room ... why Kory stopped hunting is surprising..


----------



## Joe Archer

unclecbass said:


> my wife wont even allow a mount in the house. Im jealous


I hear ya!
My wife once told me "Joe - you hang one more mount in the living room and I'm outa here"! 
Know what? I hardly even missed her! 
<----<<<


----------



## bucknasty11208

Joe Archer said:


> I hear ya!
> My wife once told me "Joe - you hang one more mount in the living room and I'm outa here"!
> Know what? I hardly even missed her!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208

mustang72 said:


> I was able to check out that room ... why Kory stopped hunting is surprising..


1/2 of those mounts down there are mine. He always says not enough time, nowhere close to hunt, no money, etc, etc, etc. He never took time to fully enjoy camp. It was always, “let get up there, kill deer quick so we can pack up and get home so I can________ (fill in the blank)”. Me on the other hand, I soak it all up.
Truth be told Vince, I don’t think he has it in his heart to kill deer anymore which is cool with me. 
To be honest that’s why I’m only interested in shoot a buck if it’ll go on the wall. I know it won’t happen to often and I’ve become a bit of an old softy the older I get.
But all those mounts would look nice on that wall.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BWHUNTR

Had a fun project this past fall. Kept me from the woods more than I liked, but my second passion outside of hunting is building. I spent most of the time in the pole barn insulating and finishing the interior after the shotgun season. Pretty happy with the end result. Now, I have additional space for all the hunting related items. Have me a new hoist, which I used this past fall and love it. Also, need to get me the big screen and I'll be all set. Thankful I locked in on building materials before all the prices went through the roof!


----------



## bigbucks160

BWHUNTR said:


> Had a fun project this past fall. Kept me from the woods more than I liked, but my second passion outside of hunting is building. I spent most of the time in the pole barn insulating and finishing the interior after the shotgun season. Pretty happy with the end result. Now, I have additional space for all the hunting related items. Have me a new hoist, which I used this past fall and love it. Also, need to get me the big screen and I'll be all set. Thankful I locked in on building materials before all the prices went through the roof!
> 
> View attachment 756562
> 
> 
> Pat that's AWSOME!!! I need to stop by and check it out.
> 
> View attachment 756563
> 
> 
> View attachment 756564
> 
> 
> View attachment 756565
> 
> 
> View attachment 756566


----------



## Waif

Applause!
Magnificent!


----------



## snortwheeze

bucknasty11208 said:


> View attachment 756019
> 
> 
> My brothers newly finished wall in his basement complete with all the mounts.
> Yeah, he paid for it but his wife put her foot down and said no to hanging any of our mounts on it. She won’t let any upstairs in the house either so they stay in the spare bed room in the basement where nobody can see and appreciate them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'd have a new wife !!





BWHUNTR said:


> Had a fun project this past fall. Kept me from the woods more than I liked, but my second passion outside of hunting is building. I spent most of the time in the pole barn insulating and finishing the interior after the shotgun season. Pretty happy with the end result. Now, I have additional space for all the hunting related items. Have me a new hoist, which I used this past fall and love it. Also, need to get me the big screen and I'll be all set. Thankful I locked in on building materials before all the prices went through the roof!
> 
> View attachment 756562
> 
> 
> View attachment 756563
> 
> 
> View attachment 756564
> 
> 
> View attachment 756565
> 
> 
> View attachment 756566



Looks great ! Nice work


----------



## Wild Thing

Awesome! Very nice job Pat 👍


----------



## bucknasty11208

snortwheeze said:


> I'd have a new wife !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great ! Nice work


Yeah, when I texted her about hanging the mounts on the new wall, her reply went something like, "Uuuu, yeah, nooo!". So I texted her back and said, "OK, cool, you're going to let him hang them in the living room above the fire place.", to which her replay was, "You got jokes.". My last text was "Sweet! You're going to let him hand them in your bedroom above the bed.". Didn't even get a reply to that one.


----------



## Namrock

bucknasty11208 said:


> Yeah, when I texted her about hanging the mounts on the new wall, her reply went something like, "Uuuu, yeah, nooo!". So I texted her back and said, "OK, cool, you're going to let him hang them in the living room above the fire place.", to which her replay was, "You got jokes.". My last text was "Sweet! You're going to let him hand them in your bedroom above the bed.". Didn't even get a reply to that one.


Maybe he can take them over to @BWHUNTR 's new man cave & hang them up. He's got some new space for them 🤣


----------



## Macs13

BWHUNTR said:


> Had a fun project this past fall. Kept me from the woods more than I liked, but my second passion outside of hunting is building. I spent most of the time in the pole barn insulating and finishing the interior after the shotgun season. Pretty happy with the end result. Now, I have additional space for all the hunting related items. Have me a new hoist, which I used this past fall and love it. Also, need to get me the big screen and I'll be all set. Thankful I locked in on building materials before all the prices went through the roof!
> 
> View attachment 756562
> 
> 
> View attachment 756563
> 
> 
> View attachment 756564
> 
> 
> View attachment 756565
> 
> 
> View attachment 756566


That is beautiful. Great job! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jzofchak

updated with all the dinks during covid lockdown.


----------



## Doghouse 5

jzofchak said:


> View attachment 760046
> updated with all the dinks during covid lockdown.


Nice!!!!!


----------



## UPHuntr

Still have two walls of T&G to finish but it is getting there. Even comes with a loyal bar tender......


----------



## 9

Just had a fella stop by today and refer to my fur shed as a "man cave" so I thought I'd join in the thread since I do my part in saving deer hunter's fawns!


----------



## Wild Thing

Seldom said:


> Just had a fella stop by today and refer to my fur shed as a "man cave" so I thought I'd join in the thread since I do my part in saving deer hunter's fawns!
> View attachment 760367
> View attachment 760368
> View attachment 760369


When it comes to trapping....You Da Man Seldom!!


----------



## sniper

Well fellas finally finished my room. Started in February tearing up the basement floor to add a bathroom. Framed in the walls with roughed in electrical and then rough plumbing. Painted the ceiling, then had True Tech Inc coat the floor. Bought all my 1x8 shiplap pine from an Amish lumberyard in Ludington. Saved $1600 in lumber going the Amish route. Finished molding, doors, and final electrical today. Decorating the walls was my favorite part. . Love it...













































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## CDN1

sniper said:


> Well fellas finally finished my room. Started in February tearing up the basement floor to add a bathroom. Framed in the walls with roughed in electrical and then rough plumbing. Painted the ceiling, then had True Tech Inc coat the floor. Bought all my 1x8 shiplap pine from an Amish lumberyard in Ludington. Saved $1600 in lumber going the Amish route. Finished molding, doors, and final electrical today. Decorating the walls was my favorite part. . Love it...
> View attachment 766404
> View attachment 766405
> View attachment 766406
> View attachment 766407
> View attachment 766408
> View attachment 766409
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Looks awesome great work.


----------



## Waif

Superb!


----------



## Nostromo

sniper said:


> Well fellas finally finished my room. Started in February tearing up the basement floor to add a bathroom. Framed in the walls with roughed in electrical and then rough plumbing. Painted the ceiling, then had True Tech Inc coat the floor. Bought all my 1x8 shiplap pine from an Amish lumberyard in Ludington. Saved $1600 in lumber going the Amish route. Finished molding, doors, and final electrical today. Decorating the walls was my favorite part. . Love it...
> View attachment 766404
> View attachment 766405
> View attachment 766406
> View attachment 766407
> View attachment 766408
> View attachment 766409
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That's really nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Doghouse 5

sniper said:


> Well fellas finally finished my room. Started in February tearing up the basement floor to add a bathroom. Framed in the walls with roughed in electrical and then rough plumbing. Painted the ceiling, then had True Tech Inc coat the floor. Bought all my 1x8 shiplap pine from an Amish lumberyard in Ludington. Saved $1600 in lumber going the Amish route. Finished molding, doors, and final electrical today. Decorating the walls was my favorite part. . Love it...
> View attachment 766404
> View attachment 766405
> View attachment 766406
> View attachment 766407
> View attachment 766408
> View attachment 766409
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Good for you and good job!!


----------



## Namrock

Why no racks in the crapper? That would be a perfect place to hang one of those taxidermied deer butts with the flag waving at ya.


----------



## sniper

Namrock said:


> Why no racks in the crapper? That would be a perfect place to hang one of those taxidermied deer butts with the flag waving at ya.


Lmao! I do have this framed beauty in the crapper. I even got a quick chuckle out of the wife. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BWHUNTR

sniper said:


> Well fellas finally finished my room. Started in February tearing up the basement floor to add a bathroom. Framed in the walls with roughed in electrical and then rough plumbing. Painted the ceiling, then had True Tech Inc coat the floor. Bought all my 1x8 shiplap pine from an Amish lumberyard in Ludington. Saved $1600 in lumber going the Amish route. Finished molding, doors, and final electrical today. Decorating the walls was my favorite part. . Love it...
> View attachment 766404
> View attachment 766405
> View attachment 766406
> View attachment 766407
> View attachment 766408
> View attachment 766409
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Beautifully done Dave it looks awesome. You've killed some stud bucks through the years. Won't be long and maybe we can continue to add them to our walls.


----------



## sniper

BWHUNTR said:


> Beautifully done Dave it looks awesome. You've killed some stud bucks through the years. Won't be long and maybe we can continue to add them to our walls.


Thank you Pat. I do have some wall space reserved for this Nov 21rst velvet buck currently at the taxi. I probably won’t ever see another one like him in November ever again so I thought he would look good on a new wall. 🤣











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard

sniper said:


> Well fellas finally finished my room. Started in February tearing up the basement floor to add a bathroom. Framed in the walls with roughed in electrical and then rough plumbing. Painted the ceiling, then had True Tech Inc coat the floor. Bought all my 1x8 shiplap pine from an Amish lumberyard in Ludington. Saved $1600 in lumber going the Amish route. Finished molding, doors, and final electrical today. Decorating the walls was my favorite part. . Love it...
> View attachment 766404
> View attachment 766405
> View attachment 766406
> View attachment 766407
> View attachment 766408
> View attachment 766409
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Looks awesome! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard

Seldom said:


> Just had a fella stop by today and refer to my fur shed as a "man cave" so I thought I'd join in the thread since I do my part in saving deer hunter's fawns!
> View attachment 760367
> View attachment 760368
> View attachment 760369


Fantastic! Keep up the great work.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181

sniper said:


> Well fellas finally finished my room. Started in February tearing up the basement floor to add a bathroom. Framed in the walls with roughed in electrical and then rough plumbing. Painted the ceiling, then had True Tech Inc coat the floor. Bought all my 1x8 shiplap pine from an Amish lumberyard in Ludington. Saved $1600 in lumber going the Amish route. Finished molding, doors, and final electrical today. Decorating the walls was my favorite part. . Love it...
> View attachment 766404
> View attachment 766405
> View attachment 766406
> View attachment 766407
> View attachment 766408
> View attachment 766409
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Did you use any type of finish on the walls or just natural. Looks great


----------



## sniper

sparky18181 said:


> Did you use any type of finish on the walls or just natural. Looks great


Thanks sparky. No finish on the walls. I just went with the natural pine look. I was originally gonna go with cedar but just love the look and color of the pine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhuntingrules




----------



## sniper

bowhuntingrules said:


> View attachment 774019
> View attachment 774020
> View attachment 774021
> View attachment 774022
> View attachment 774023
> View attachment 774024
> View attachment 774028


Nicely done. That whiskey barrel set up is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bowhunt

sniper said:


> Nicely done. That whiskey barrel set up is awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


And the tailgate mount. There is a lot going on in that room.


----------

